# problem z ssh na rps...

## amdziak

Witam!

Otóż mam takowy problem:

zrobiłęm na firmowym serwerze emerge --depclean i po tejze operacji wysypalo mi sie ssh..

Chcąc ręcznie odpalić ssh przez Webmina wywala taki błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> Nie udało się uruchomić serwera SSH : 
> 
> /var/empty must be owned by root and not group or world-writable.

 

W logach jest coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @         WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!          @
> 
> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> ...

 

sshd ma status started..

Co mi pozostaje?

Zadne srony firmowe nie chodzą ani nic, normalnie nie chce mi się myśleć o reinstalce...

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za pomoc,

amdziak

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @ WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE! @
> 
> Dec 28 18:41:02 stock sshd[20564]: error: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> ...

 

Poszukaj sobie lepiej lepszego okulisty, bo masz czarno na białym napisane, co jest grane.

SSH to jest Secure Shell - nie wystartuje, jeśli klucze nie mają bezpiecznych uprawnień.

I to raczej nie emerge rozpieprzyło uprawnienia, tylko rekursywne zmienianie uprawnień na 777.

RTFM

```
man chmod
```

Bo np u mnie, na takich uprawnieniach:

```
-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1703904 11-18 09:42 blacklist

drwxr-x---. 2 root root    4096 2010-07-28  ca

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  125811 11-18 09:29 moduli

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root    2079 2011-05-21  ssh_config

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root    5968 10-29 21:02 sshd_config

-rw-------. 1 root root     668 2010-07-28  ssh_host_dsa_key

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root     604 2010-07-28  ssh_host_dsa_key.pub

-rw-------. 1 root root     227 2011-06-23  ssh_host_ecdsa_key

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root     170 2011-06-23  ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub

-rw-------. 1 root root     979 2010-07-28  ssh_host_key

-rw-------. 1 root root     644 2010-07-28  ssh_host_key.pub

-rw-------. 1 root root    1675 2010-07-28  ssh_host_rsa_key

-rw-------. 1 root root     396 2010-07-28  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub

```

 ssh działa prawidłowo.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwyrazniej *ktos* dal 'chmod 777 -R /'. Ja bym taki system zaoral i postawil od nowa.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Najwyrazniej *ktos* dal 'chmod 777 -R /'. Ja bym taki system zaoral i postawil od nowa.

 

A ja po postawieniu od nowa zrobiłbym backup samych uprawnień.

Sznurek: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/117/backup_uprawnien_w_folderach_systemowych_/

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

